
Ask HN: How do you maintain your mental health as a solo founder? - danr4
Hey everyone. Last year, I was (thankfully) fired from my job and decided to go full time on my side project. I&#x27;ve been doing 4 figures MRR which allows me to live well enough.<p>Thing is, back then I thought to myself &quot;Great! now I can put everything into my project and improve it massively&quot;, but I found that when it was &quot;just a side project&quot; it was easier for me to work on it than it is now. The less I work on it the more pressure I feel to work on it which in turns makes me work on it less.<p>Luckily for me (or not?), it&#x27;s providing me with passive income, but I have this nagging feeling that &#x27;someone else would have done so much better than me&#x27;. When I had a co-founder on my last startup this burden was shared and also I had someone to be accountable to. Now I&#x27;m kinda lost in that regard and I&#x27;m doing everything I can to stay busy on other things and not my main source of income.<p>Has anyone been in this kind of situation? How&#x27;d you get out?<p>Kind of a plug but when I searched for a place to talk about this (and many other issues) I couldn&#x27;t find one. I&#x27;m trying to see if more people need such a place, so if you do, you can visit https:&#x2F;&#x2F;solocity.net and sign up. It&#x27;s not a product or anything just trying to see if there&#x27;s a place for a community of solo founders that are interested in helping each other out.
======
brudgers
Why not post solocity as a "Show HN"?

~~~
danr4
It's against the rules to post a pre-launch in Show HN

~~~
brudgers
Why not launch?

